# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Moe name

## Dogboy182

My name is matt, i usually just tell people to call me misha, because, for some russian reason it seems like russians cant say the A in matt... they always say "Myett" and it sounds like they are meowing to me. anyways, i know matt is not a russian name,  but is it uncommin for russians to hear it ? or are they familiar with that name? like миша is mike, but it seems like EVERY russian i talk to, know миша's english translation. so, yea is my name really that foreign ? matt, IS in the bible, and everything. (don't know about the russian orthodox one   ::  )[/u]

----------


## JB

Your name in Russian is Matvei. It is from the Bible and means "gift of God".  Familiar forms would be, Motya, Matiusha, Matiunya.  ( Матвей )

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

Don't know why this name is so difficult for Russians: Мэт. See, fits perfectly in the Russian pronounciation practices... Met.

----------


## Propp

Just the "э" sound is rather unusual for true russian, not-borrowed words, except may be этот, экий, эх-ма...
Usually Э-sound comes like e, which makes the preceding consonant soft, and in the beginning of the word like [ye].

----------


## Dogboy182

yes, last year i had a few people tell me it was матвей, but, i was just backing it up now, i guess. so are there really russians named matfey? or is that just how they russified a not so russian name. ? and, i know how to say "my name is"   ::   but how do u say like "my freinds call me"

----------


## JJ

> yes, last year i had a few people tell me it was матвей, but, i was just backing it up now, i guess. so are there really russians named matfey? or is that just how they russified a not so russian name. ? and, i know how to say "my name is"    but how do u say like "my freinds call me"

 Так и говори: "Мои друзья называют/зовут меня...", "Друзья зовут меня..."  или "Меня зовут Мэт, для друзей - Догбой"

----------


## marina

> so are there really russians named matfey? or is that just how they russified a not so russian name. ? and, i know how to say "my name is"    but how do u say like "my freinds call me"

 Actually I've never met a man called Matfey. This name used to be popular until the beginning of the XXth century. But last few years it has become extremely popular to give children old Russian names. At least in Moscow. Such names as Акулина, Дарья, Млада, Архип, Матвей, Федор, Данила are the latest fashion.
My friends call me - Мои друзья зовут (называют) меня Матвеем

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  so are there really russians named matfey? or is that just how they russified a not so russian name. ? and, i know how to say "my name is"    but how do u say like "my freinds call me"   Actually I've never met a man called Matfey. This name used to be popular until the beginning of the XXth century. But last few years it has become extremely popular to give children old Russian names. At least in Moscow. Such names as Акулина, Дарья, Млада, Архип, Матвей, Федор, Данила are the latest fashion.
> My friends call me - Мои друзья зовут (называют) меня Матвеем

 Yeah...everyone's doing it!  Jump on the bandwagon here... 
Whatcha gonna kall yor keeds?

----------


## Dogboy182

sweet, so i dont have to change my after all to look cool on my visa !   ::   and, if all the russians are doing it, it's good enough for me.

----------

